

AOL: Jonas Bros. can 'help redesign Internet' - slater
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3ia02b5fdf7bb7dfc1fcd0d272b769b240

======
daychilde
> Web pages haven't looked any different in 15 years!

Uhhh...

First of all, may $Deity protect us from AOL having any say in the Internet
ever again. Ever.

Second of all... wow. That article would be stunningly scary if I thought it
had any credible chance of coming to fruition. :-S

